# Vote for Bacon!!!



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

A few months ago, as I was heaving and hacking my way back from a 2 mile jaunt to the grocery store, I started kicking myself in the butt for being so burned out on biking.

So, naturally, I decided to throw my hat into the ring of the Santa Cruz Hellride. It entails 70ish miles of riding and 10,000 feet of climbing, all of which I've been assured will take place on very technical trails.

Why in the hell would I do something like this? I don't know. I figure it has to do with something about hard work and reaching your goals or the power of adventure. But, in all reality, it's probably because I'm a glutton for punishment.

With my hat thrown in, I needed to get myself into shape and decided to do so with this simple training regiment:

1. Never turn down a ride.
2. Lock the car keys in a drawer.

The ride is now a month and a half away, and while I don't have any real pretenses about winning the bike, the idea of finishing the ride seems in the realm of feasibility. And that's a long way to come in a few months.

So, here's my official Hellridey video which shows both how serious I'm taking my training, and just how CORE I am.

Now for the begging and pleading. Vote for me, please, pretty please, with sugar and bacon on top, served by hot scantally clad firemen, who have a penchant for vacuuming.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

voted! good luck and looking forward to your write up!!!!!


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah, ha, ha! Catzilla that was awesome, everything tastes better wrapped in bacon! You have my vote, good luck.


----------



## janedoh (Mar 26, 2008)

catzilla said:


> A few months ago, as I was heaving and hacking my way back from a 2 mile jaunt to the grocery store, I started kicking myself in the butt for being so burned out on biking.
> 
> So, naturally, I decided to throw my hat into the ring of the Santa Cruz Hellride. It entails 70ish miles of riding and 10,000 feet of climbing, all of which I've been assured will take place on very technical trails.
> 
> ...


only if you make me bacon ice cream. gotta lay down my boundries!
i love the bunny hop on the trainer...hehe...


----------



## zuehls (Jul 10, 2007)

*+1 vote!*

Loved the video. Good luck and I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Voted!

Also posted the link on a local mtb board. Just cuz I could. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Lol!*

Lol, Lol, Lol!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*"On your left!"*

I'm glad one of you was paying attention. I vote you, babe.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

"If you're not bleeding, you're not riding hard enough!" Bwahahaha.....

*ding* a vote from me. No firemen for me, just want a good ride report w/ pics.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Zipped down the forum board and saw the word "bacon", and i knew exactly what it referred to: The Hell Ride yes, but more to the point- one very funny vid, lots of laughs. Really impressed. I too had posted it and the SCHR link on a local mtb board, actually two. 

Thanks a lot, good luck. See you in the grocery aisle!!


----------



## kjbikes (Jul 12, 2007)

That is an outstanding video! Voted, good luck!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

OMG that was SO frickin' funny!! thanks for the laugh. I LOVE the section where the butcher tips over and the beagle dog gives you the *look* like WTF?? watched it like 3 times.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Voted.

Great video!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

I voted for ya. Good luck


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Voted for ya, and will pass along the info to friends to vote too! Good luck!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

> "What makes me happy? Kittens, chili cheese burritos, and virtually anything shiny. If they come out with a shiny chili cheese burrito made from kittens, I'd probably crap myself with happiness.


If that wasn't worth a vote nothing is! I voted based on that quote alone! Then I checked out the rest....your worth the vote all the way round!
:thumbsup:

rotsa ruck!
(scooby Doo likes cat burritos too...)


----------



## Videogirl32 (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! I voted too! I ride, but I don't go extreme. I just like to get outdoors and see something besides my comp screen and the same 4 walls everyday. Down here (New Orleans) there aren't any mountains, but riding through swamps dodging gators can be challenging... who knew they could run so fast...
Best of luck to ya! Let us know when ya get voted in.


----------



## Double E (Oct 27, 2005)

Catzilla, from some of posts I've seen you make on MTBR, you seem to have one *helluva *good attitude towards life. You got my vote. :thumbsup: Best of luck.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Your write up was too funny! VOTE


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Mmmmmm

Bacon.

Ka Chunk! Vote cast.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

i don't even have sound on my computer and your video cracked me up. 

good luck!

rt


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

*That's AWESOME!*

You've got my vote and my coworkers', although it took us awhile to pick our selves up off the floor. ROFL! :band:


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

i voted for ya! i watched all of the videos from the entrants that had one, yours by faaaaaaar was the best! friggin hilarious! good luck!


----------



## aazar (Nov 28, 2006)

Too Funny! *loved* the video. You've got a vote from me and i can't wait to hear about it afterwards!


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

I VOTED! That was so hysterical. Bring on the Bacon! lol

Good Luck!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

If you look at this results link, it appears she did:

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/hellridefive/results.php

Congrats Catzilla!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I believe the powers that be are recovering from the Downieville Classic and will be tallying up the official votes in the next few days before sending out the UBER-OFFICIAL NOTICES.

That being said, I'm hella in.

Now, anyone know how I should prepare for this damned thing? I kid, I kid. Sorta. This is going to be hell (get it? GET IT!). The stress dreams have already started in - a few days ago, I showed up 6 hours after everyone else had already started and last night my plane took me to Florida instead of California, but I was 30 miles into the ride before I realized the mistake.

Thanks to everyone for voting, to to everyone else for not minding the incessant pleas for votes all across the interwebs.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

_good luck
_http://www.lakeorovillebicyclists.org/id65.html


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

catzilla said:


> I believe the powers that be are recovering from the Downieville Classic and will be tallying up the official votes in the next few days before sending out the UBER-OFFICIAL NOTICES.
> 
> That being said, I'm hella in.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the anxiety dreams. It's always interesting to see what we come up with. My main thoughts on prep run toward hydration, nutrition, and bike fit. These three things could undo your good fitness in a jiffy. Would it be unfair to demo a Nomad ahead of time to figure out how it make it fit you? Definitely measure up your current bike so that you can get the race bike set up just so.

Heck, we know you have the fitness, since you "LIVE TO TRAIN". :thumbsup:

Good luck!!!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Thumbs up...*

and rock 'n roll 'em. Congrats.:thumbsup:

Fiona


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

It's official.

I'm in (hell).


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

catzilla said:


> It's official.
> 
> I'm in (hell).


Congratulations!

So when will those of us who voted be receiving our bacon?


----------



## tferris (Jan 10, 2008)

catzilla said:


> It's official.
> 
> I'm in (hell).


As my first poast over here in MTBR, Congrats! With your training regimen you should have no troubles at all.

When are you going to start life-coaching? I want to be your client.

EDIT: O funny apparently this is my second poast. I need some ginko-biloba.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> So when will those of us who voted be receiving our bacon?


What?!? I thought the big benefit to my fail-proof marketing campaign was that I would forever receive random bacon gifts.

I've already received bacon floss.

I've heard rumor of bacon beer and bacon lip gloss. You know, for when my birthday comes up.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

stripes said:


> Do you want chocolated covered bacon? We have that if you want some.
> 
> Just PM me your snail mail.


Oh hells yeah!

Granted, I would be torn between eating it and letting it join my growing shrine of all things (and I mean ALL things) bacon.


----------



## Halfstep (Jun 12, 2007)

Will they put bacon in your ice cream for you? :cornut: 

Congrats on getting on the Hellride...I thought that was doing too many bike camps in one summer.

Janet


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Oh hells yeah!
> 
> Granted, I would be torn between eating it and letting it join my growing shrine of all things (and I mean ALL things) bacon.


I'm glad my husband doesn't read the Women's Lounge. He swears that EVERYTHING is improved by bacon. You should post up a list of all the items in your shrine.

Fiona


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Fiona said:


> You should post up a list of all the items in your shrine.


As of now, my shrine is still quite humble - the most unique item is bacon floss, which I've yet to use for fear of eating it. Oh, and some bacon bandaids, which I've also yet to use for fear of eating.

Then I came across this:

Top Ten Bacon-Flavored Gifts for Valentines

My world has officially been rocked.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*bacon delights*

i think you need the bacon vs. tofu playset, from our friends at archie mcphee:

http://www.mcphee.com/categories/meat.html

or perhaps a bacon wallet? or show your support for the candy bar of meats with the always popular bacon wristband!

you could expand into other pork products as well ~ i'm coveting the corn dog air freshener, myself.

mmm...corn dogs.

by the way zilla, your video is a treasure in the otherwise stress-inducing, flourescent drudgezone from which i collect a paycheck. thank you from the bottom of my shriveled cynical (and most likely lipid-laden) heart.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Compliments of icanhascheezburger.com, posted just yesterday...


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

deanna said:


> Compliments of icanhascheezburger.com,


Heh.

I just saw that this morning and was all giddy to post it somewhere.

Thunder stealer. 

BACON!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Heh.
> 
> I just saw that this morning and was all giddy to post it somewhere.
> 
> ...


Sorry.

Just for you, I found a few more 'bacon' related funnies on the same site (though the kitten one is the funniest of the three IMO):


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

deanna said:


> Compliments of icanhascheezburger.com, posted just yesterday...


oh! i came here to post that but you beat me too it! I love it!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

deanna said:


> I found a few more 'bacon' related funnies on the same site (though the kitten one is the funniest of the three IMO):


Ha. I like "Bacon, not done yet," but you're right, the kitten is the best. Kittens are always the best.

In other, "Holy [email protected]!%&" News: It's been nagging me that I'm not riding as much as I should, not with the ominous Hellride happening in two weeks (TWO WEEKS!). So, yesterday I set out to ride a metric century, which even though is 62 miles, I considered it to be 75. But, I would ride it on my commuter. Which is a singlespeed. Wearing a fully loaded pack. I planned on sticking to the flats as I'd never ridden this much in a single day.

For some reason, during the ride which I didn't think I'd finish in the first place, I turned left. Left up Left Hand Canyon to be precise. I figured I'd just turn around and go down the hill when my legs blew up.

Except I didn't. When my legs blew up, I got off and pushed until I could ride, and then I rode. I kept riding. I kept pushing, I kept wondering how far determination could get me. But, mostly, I wondered what a century would feel like.

100 miles. 8.5 hours on the bike. 4 Mojo Bars, a Luna Bar, a Gu, some crackers, and a few gatorades. I climbed about 8000 feet, give or take.

Whatever becomes of the Hellride, whether I make it to the finish or only a mile, yesterday I just won everything I wanted to win. Pictures to follow.


----------

